# YAKIMA BBQ AUG. 23RD



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ. WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG. LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY. STRRET HOP, NO RULES. A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS. GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH. BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

So let me get this strait,

This show is not intended to "steal" money or "step" on the toes of the show the next day? but in fact created to boost and hype the next days show? What a great example of love for the sport LOWCOS!


















The *facts* will be public soon.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:52 PM~10646867
> *So let me get this strait,
> 
> This show is not intended to "steal" money or "step" on the toes of the show the next day? but in fact created to boost and hype the next days show? What a great example of love for the sport LOWCOS!
> ...


WELL, THANK YOU. WE ARE CHALLENGING EVERY RIDER IN THE NORTHWEST TO BE THE REASON LOWRIDING MAKES A COMEBACK. FOLLOW, LEAD, OR GET OUT OF THE WAY. THATS WHAT I HAVE TO SAY. LETS MAKE THIS A RIDICULOUS YEAR TO REMEMBER. IF YOU ARE SOMEWHERE, WE ARE ON THE WAY.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:55 PM~10646889
> *WELL, THANK YOU.  WE ARE CHALLENGING EVERY RIDER IN THE NORTHWEST TO BE THE REASON LOWRIDING MAKES A COMEBACK.  FOLLOW, LEAD, OR GET OUT OF THE WAY.  THATS WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.  LETS MAKE THIS A RIDICULOUS YEAR TO REMEMBER.  IF YOU ARE SOMEWHERE, WE ARE ON THE WAY.... :biggrin:
> *


lets take this in our own hands and not wait or expect car shows and street riding to fix them selfs.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 03:58 PM~10646908
> *lets take this in our own hands and not wait or expect car shows and street riding to fix them selfs.
> *


MY MOTTO FOR THE YEAR IS....I'M THERE.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:59 PM~10646915
> *MY MOTTO FOR THE YEAR IS....I'M THERE.
> *


Mine is.......your buying.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 13 2008, 04:05 PM~10646973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICKS MOTTO FOR 08...fuck it Ill be there


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

My motto is...... "Hey girl, buy me a drink"


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 04:09 PM~10647015
> *My motto is...... "Hey girl, buy me a drink"
> *


YOUR MOTTO IS...I DIDN'T PULL YOUR HAIR, BUT, WOULD YOU BLOW ME ANYHOW BITCH.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 04:13 PM~10647050
> *YOUR MOTTO IS...I DIDN'T PULL YOUR HAIR, BUT, WOULD YOU BLOW ME ANYHOW BITCH.
> *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 04:55 PM~10646889
> *WELL, THANK YOU.  WE ARE CHALLENGING EVERY RIDER IN THE NORTHWEST TO BE THE REASON LOWRIDING MAKES A COMEBACK.  FOLLOW, LEAD, OR GET OUT OF THE WAY.  THATS WHAT I HAVE TO SAY.  LETS MAKE THIS A RIDICULOUS YEAR TO REMEMBER.  IF YOU ARE SOMEWHERE, WE ARE ON THE WAY.... :biggrin:
> *


Iam game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL.  SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


i'm ready 2 roll!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 02:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL.  SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


Is it still $10 entry fee for the low low's??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 13 2008, 10:12 PM~10650698
> *Is it still $10 entry fee for the low low's??
> *



yes. do you need me to lend it to you. we are having a free bbq.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 10:19 AM~10652969
> *yes.  do you need me to lend it to you.  we are having a free bbq.
> *


no I need you to take care of the beer garden bill.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@May 14 2008, 09:35 AM~10653060
> *no I need you to take care of the beer garden bill.... :biggrin:
> *


TAKE CARE OF THIS


DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT. BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT. IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 08:19 AM~10652969
> *yes.  do you need me to lend it to you.  we are having a free bbq.
> *


No i just wanted to see if i could spend that at miners on fri night or not :biggrin: you guys having tarter sauce at the bbq????? LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 11:41 AM~10654051
> *No i just wanted to see if i could spend that at  miners on fri night or not  :biggrin: you guys having tarter sauce at the bbq????? LOL
> *


we are truckin in a 500 gallon container of tarter for the dunk contest.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 10:51 AM~10654131
> *we are truckin in a 500 gallon container of tarter for the dunk contest.
> *


OK ME THE TARTER AND THE GIRL IN NICKS AVI AND ITS ON


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 01:44 PM~10654922
> *OK ME THE TARTER AND THE GIRL IN NICKS AVI AND ITS ON
> *



ur in


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 01:37 PM~10655268
> *ur in my belly button
> *


That what the girls have to tell nick when his turtle head pops out


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 14 2008, 04:59 PM~10656386
> *That what I have to tell nick when his turtle head pops out and I am holding his johnson
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 15 2008, 07:40 PM~10666396
> *That what I have to tell nick when his turtle head pops out and I am holding his johnson
> 
> *


YUCK i dont know about you 509'rs


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2008, 12:30 AM~10667842
> *YUCK i dont know about you 509'rs
> *


from lilac city??? :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2008, 11:30 PM~10667842
> *YUCK i dont know about you 509'rs, you have too much paper and knowhow.
> *


oh


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 13 2008, 05:09 PM~10647015
> *My motto is...... "Hey girl, buy me a drink"
> *


were do you come up wit all these sayin's :angry:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@May 17 2008, 10:21 AM~10676692
> *were do you come up wit all these sayin's U R LIKE A LITTLE KID.:angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

so this is a sat right?how long is bbq gonna be


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@May 18 2008, 08:48 AM~10680170
> *so this is a sat right?how long is bbq gonna be
> *


like till 5 or six


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL.  SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 18 2008, 03:26 PM~10681762
> *like till 5 or six
> *


a grumpy can i show 1 side of my car!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Their is going to be a sound competition sponsored by Performance Auto Sound the entry fee for that is seperate from the show.Winner of that competition takes all the money so bring on the the BASS!!!Entry fee is $10 prizes and awards will be given away duing the competition.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10693006
> *a grumpy can i show 1 side of my car!!!! :biggrin:
> *



ONLY IF,.............................................YOU'RE BUYING.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 20 2008, 08:30 AM~10695055
> *ONLY IF,.............................................YOU'RE BUYING.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nice


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

yeah boyeeeeeeeeee


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 19 2008, 09:49 PM~10693006
> *a grumpy can i show 1 side of my car!!!! the other side is messed up from nick riding in the front seat that fat ass:biggrin:
> *


yessir


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 28 2008, 05:39 PM~10757137
> *yessir
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@May 28 2008, 09:22 PM~10759213
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS A NEW EVENT, SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BEER!!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 i would like to RSVP for this event

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2008, 05:05 PM~10782433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 2 2008, 08:08 PM~10783627
> *:0 i would like to RSVP for this event
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


$1000 up front.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 2 2008, 04:59 PM~10782386
> *THIS IS A NEW EVENT, SO ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT
> *


Free
food
for
Street
Stars
dbd
bideo


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 3 2008, 10:45 AM~10787556
> *Free
> food
> for
> ...



MORE LIKE TAKE UP A COLLECTION TO GET THE CAPRICE OUT OF JAIL :uh:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 3 2008, 09:17 AM~10786957
> *$1000 up front.
> *


  Will u take a 3 rd party outta state check


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 3 2008, 09:43 PM~10793296
> * Will u take a 3 rd party outta state check
> *



ONLY IF IT HELPS GET NICKS CAR OUTTA JAIL.....


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10801882
> *
> ONLY IF IT HELPS GET NICKS CAR OUTTA JAIL.....
> *


lol just a lil set back no biggie, but i might need bail money, ill know in a few weeks lol


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0


> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 4 2008, 09:43 PM~10801882
> *
> ONLY IF IT HELPS GET NICKS CAR OUTTA JAIL.....
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10802363
> *:0
> :0
> *


Don't listen to Flamer, I had that thing out fast, matter of fact I been plasma cutting and welding on its frame all week.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 10:37 PM~10802377
> *Don't listen to Flamer, I had that thing out fast, matter of fact I been plasma cutting and welding on its frame all week.
> *



all lies, you been guarding your breakfast, lunch and dinner with a plasma cutter.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 4 2008, 10:37 PM~10802377
> *Don't listen to Flamer, I had that thing out fast, matter of fact I been plasma cutting and welding on its frame all week.
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 5 2008, 08:49 AM~10803921
> *all lies, you been guarding your breakfast, lunch and dinner with a plasma cutter.
> *


lol now that's funny.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 5 2008, 06:42 PM~10808523
> *lol now that's funny.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 6 2008, 08:45 PM~10816463
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 bump back to the mf'n top


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

its gonna be a good one thanks to lowcos


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jun 9 2008, 11:34 PM~10835993
> *its gonna be a good one thanks to lowcos
> *



oh, now stop.....ok you're right. haha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 08:42 AM~10837348
> *oh, now stop.....ok you're right.  haha
> *


Shut up midget kicker.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:38 AM~10838429
> *Shut up midget kicker.
> *



i kikd the shit out of a midget bitch


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:39 AM~10838442
> *i kikd the shit out of a midget bitch
> *


Did it make you feel big?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:41 AM~10838455
> *Did it make you feel big?
> *


it made me feel like when you drop your ice cream and everyone still has theirs and you are the only one without some


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 10 2008, 11:44 AM~10838471
> *it made me feel like when you drop your ice cream and everyone still has theirs and you are the only one without some
> *


Or like if your moms tells you your adopted?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:41 AM~10838455
> *Did it make you feel big?
> *


it made me feel like when you drop your ice cream and everyone still has theirs and you are the only one without some


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 10 2008, 11:47 AM~10838493
> *Or like if your moms tells you your adopted?
> *




yeah


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ANY INTEREST IN THE NEW SPOKANE CONVENTION CENTER LOWCOS CAR CLUB SUPERSHOW. HIT ME UP @509-270-6777. 200 CARS INDOORS AND THE HOP INDOORS. ALSO SEE. THE LOWCOS SPOKANE CONVENTION CENTER TOPIC IN SHOWS AND EVENTS


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 17 2008, 10:29 AM~10888300
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 11 2008, 10:24 PM~10852139
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



i like your signature


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

shooting to have the g-body done for this


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

thats what we wanna hear.... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 24 2008, 11:13 AM~10939891
> *thats what we wanna hear.... :biggrin:
> *


thers more g-bodys being built from yaks 4 that I know of 
so yaks will try n rep


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

is there were the raffle is gonna be to?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jun 24 2008, 09:39 PM~10945023
> *is there were the raffle is gonna be to?
> *


yes sir. the raffle will take place that day.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT YAKIMA SHOW. BRING EVERYONE YOU KNOW. WE ARE GONNA KICK IT TOUGH..


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jun 25 2008, 07:54 PM~10952098
> *THIS IS GONNA BE A HOT YAKIMA SHOW.  BRING EVERYONE YOU KNOW.  WE ARE GONNA KICK IT TOUGH..
> *


This is gana be fun, my car will be done for this one.......


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...



this shit os frre to the public


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 1 2008, 08:41 AM~10988295
> *this shit os frre to the public
> *


i cant even spell.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE 4TH WAS COOL IN BETWEEN ALL THE SHIT HUH BRO. MY KIDS AND I WANTED TO SAY THANKS FOR BRINGING THE JET SKI. WE HAD A BLAST.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Who's coming to Yakima??? Let me know I want to see if I'm going to have to give some cash away for the biggest club award!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11035273
> *Who's coming to Yakima??? Let me know I want to see if I'm going to have to give someCOOCHIE away for the biggest club award!!!!
> *


IM THERE 4 SURE


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 7 2008, 11:34 PM~11035273
> *Who's coming to Yakima??? Let me know I want to see if I'm going to have to blow big tony for the hot weiner award!!!!
> *


 :uh: gross. jotito


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 8 2008, 11:28 AM~11037855
> *:uh: gross.  jotito
> *


NICK , IS BIG TONE STEALIN' YOUR GIRL?
YOU SAID HE DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH GAME FOR THAT. 
??? WTF THIS ALL ABOUT^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
SHES MINE ALWAYS HAS BEEN ALWAYS WILL BE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 05:05 PM~11040496
> *NICK , IS BIG TONE STEALIN' YOUR GIRL?
> YOU SAID HE DIDN'T HAVE ENOUGH GAME FOR THAT.
> ??? WTF THIS ALL ABOUT^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ...


thats not what i hear....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 8 2008, 05:14 PM~11040560
> *thats not what i hear....
> *


I wasnt the one all hugged up sniffing my wifes buttcheeks all weekend like HIM LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 05:30 PM~11040669
> *I wasnt the one all hugged up sniffing my wifes buttcheeks all weekend like HIM LOL
> *


R THEY BACK TOGETHER?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 8 2008, 05:33 PM~11040688
> *R THEY BACK TOGETHER?
> *


LOL i have no clue im just fucking with Nick but he WAS MIA ALL WEEKEND :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 8 2008, 05:49 PM~11040815
> *LOL i have no clue im just fucking with Nick but he WAS MIA ALL WEEKEND :0
> *


i am sure he was


----------



## baldvogues (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 14 2008, 09:06 AM~10653284
> *TAKE CARE OF THIS
> DON'T FORGET TO SUPPORT THE LOWCOS SHOW CIRCUIT.  BUY THE CD WHEN YOU SEE IT.  IT INCLUDES SHOUT OUTS TO CLUBS LIKE CONTAGIOUS, SHOWTIME, ROLLERZ ONLY, AND MORE. SEE YOU AT THE SHOWS.
> 
> ...


That CD is classic. Thanks to the LOWCOS for making it happen.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 8 2008, 10:18 PM~11043412
> *That CD is classic.  Thanks to the LOWCOS for making it happen.
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## $AVAGE (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baldvogues_@Jul 8 2008, 10:18 PM~11043412
> *That CD is classic.  Thanks to the LOWCOS for making it happen.
> *


Thank Homie, Thats how LOWCOS do's it!


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

I will be posting registration times in a couple of days so stay tuned for more information on this event and plan on having a great time :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks GUY


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 21 2008, 10:50 AM~11139260
> *thanks GUY
> *


 Your welcome GUY!! Nick you know your about as worthless as last months medical coupon :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyways back to business!! Anyone participating at the street hop at our show on Aug. 23 will be competing for a brand new Red's hydraulic pump sponored by none other than Red's Hydraulics Thanx a bunch Red's :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 22 2008, 11:11 PM~11156014
> *Anyways back to business!! Anyone participating at the street hop at our show on Aug. 23 will be competing for a brand new Red's hydraulic pump sponored by none other than Red's Hydraulics Thanx a bunch Red's :thumbsup:
> *


Good job Javi Reds pumps are killer GUY. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 23 2008, 12:49 PM~11159705
> *Good job Javi Reds pumps are killer GUY. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 23 2008, 08:46 PM~11163979
> *:uh:
> *


dont roll your eyes at me fat boy


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

We'll be out there Homie! Any hotels rooms still available for that weekend. We probably be rollin 4 or 5 cars. All from the 503.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jul 25 2008, 10:28 AM~11177431
> *We'll be out there Homie! Any hotels rooms still available for that weekend. We probably be rollin 4 or 5 cars. All from the 503.
> *


thanks for the support :biggrin: there should be many rooms still available try 

Motel 6 Yakima, WA
www.motel6.com

1104 N. 1st Street
Yakima, WA 98901
(509) 454-0080 

Best Western Lincoln Inn Yakima
- www.bestwesternyakima.com
1614 N.1st Street, Yakima - (509) 453-8898

see you there :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2008, 10:56 AM~11177658
> *thanks for the support :biggrin:  there should be many rooms still available try
> 
> Motel 6 Yakima, WA
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 25 2008, 10:56 AM~11177658
> *thanks for the support :biggrin:  there should be many rooms still available try
> 
> Motel 6 Yakima, WA
> ...


IS THIS ON A SATURDAY? THE BLVD SHOW IS THE NEXT DAY IN YAK TOO?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 25 2008, 07:46 PM~11181204
> *IS THIS ON A SATURDAY? THE BLVD SHOW IS THE NEXT DAY IN YAK TOO?
> *


KINDA BEEN WONDERIN WHERE U WHERE. YOU SAID YOU WHERE COMIN TO MOSES. WHAT HAPPENED? THIS IS A SATURDAY, THE OTHER SHOW IS SUNDAY. YOU GONNA BE HERE OR NOT?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Are mini trucks allowed at this BBQ?


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 26 2008, 01:14 AM~11182709
> *Are mini trucks allowed at this BBQ?
> *


 Of Course


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 26 2008, 10:05 PM~11187687
> *Of Course
> *


what up foooo :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 26 2008, 10:05 PM~11187687
> *Of CourseNOT
> *


 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 03:12 AM~11188527
> *:0
> *


 MAN, I THOUGHT WE WAS FRIENDS ???

i'm never letting you hold my water bottle for me again !!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 04:12 AM~11188527
> *:0
> *


THATS A HARD CORE SIGNATURE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jul 27 2008, 08:56 AM~11189099
> *MAN, I THOUGHT WE WAS FRIENDS ???
> 
> i'm never letting you hold my water bottle for me again !!
> *


You have a miniSUV your ok  :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof+Jul 26 2008, 01:14 AM~11182709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TONE!!!!!!!!!! MY man you know u like minis, u drove my old 1 twice


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 26 2008, 01:08 AM~11182697
> *KINDA BEEN WONDERIN WHERE U WHERE. YOU SAID YOU WHERE COMIN TO MOSES.  WHAT HAPPENED?  THIS IS A SATURDAY, THE OTHER SHOW IS SUNDAY.  YOU GONNA BE HERE OR NOT?
> *


Its gonna be sick back to back


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 27 2008, 11:23 AM~11189726
> * 4 SHO
> whats up dog
> 
> ...


NO WAY FOOL NEVER and to clear things up i was messing with long roof im not a mini truck hater you all got bad ass freaky bitches at your shows :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 11:28 AM~11189765
> *NO WAY FOOL NEVER and to clear things up i was messing with long roof im not a mini truck hater you all got bad ass freaky bitches at your shows  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I already know bro
You coming down for the whole weekend?


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 10:15 AM~11189673
> *You have a miniSUV your ok   :biggrin:
> *


 thanks, " BUDDY " !!! 

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 27 2008, 12:56 PM~11190288
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE
> *


US TOO.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 26 2008, 02:14 AM~11182709
> *Are mini trucks allowed at this BBQ?
> *


mini trucks are not even allowed in YAKIMA!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos+Jul 26 2008, 10:05 PM~11187687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hating. :nosad:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 27 2008, 09:36 PM~11192887
> *:thumbsup:
> Hating. :nosad:
> What if I put a canopy on my truck? :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hating on a mini truck


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 27 2008, 08:36 PM~11192887
> *:thumbsup:
> Hating. :nosad:
> What if I put a canopy on my truck? :biggrin:
> ...


Dang man i was just messing with u settle down you need me to bring you come cotex to the bbq LOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 09:23 PM~11193285
> *Dang man i was just messing with u settle down you need me to bring you come cotex to the bbq LOL
> *


I though they were providing the food and kotex. :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 27 2008, 09:58 PM~11193537
> *I though they were providing the food and kotex.  :dunno:
> *


LOL that was a good one Grumpy bring your supply of pads :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11193543
> *LOL that was a good one Grumpy bring your supply of pads :biggrin:
> *


I was just assuming, since Nick is gonna be there, that someone would have some on hand. :dunno:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 27 2008, 11:06 PM~11194013
> *I was just assuming, since Nick is gonna be there, that someone would have some on hand.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 28 2008, 12:06 AM~11194013
> *I was just assuming, since Nick is gonna be there, that someone would have some on hand.  :dunno:
> *


Someone needs to bring something to attract the ladies


Ps No MINI TRUCKS :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11205357
> *Someone needs to bring something to attract the ladies
> Ps No MINI TRUCKS  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 29 2008, 08:36 AM~11205357
> *Someone needs to bring something to attract the ladies
> Ps No MINI TRUCKS  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Smurf509 (Jun 10, 2008)

:0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 



:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 29 2008, 09:36 AM~11205357
> *Someone needs to bring something to attract the ladies
> Ps No MINI TRUCKS  :cheesy:
> *


FOOL YOU SHOULD GO TO A MINI TRUCK SHOW AND SEE HOW THEY GET DOWN NAKED BITCHS EVERYWHERE :biggrin: TRUST ME I WENT TO 1 LAST YEAR IN SALEM CALLED "DROP ZONE" THEM CRAZY MINI TRUCKERS PARTIED FOR 4 DAYS STRAIGHT AND THERE WAS OVER 1,000 CARS AND TRUCKS AND NO DRAMA AT ALL IT WAS GOODTIMES


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 29 2008, 09:54 PM~11212222
> *FOOL YOU SHOULD GO TO A MINI TRUCK SHOW AND SEE HOW THEY GET DOWN NAKED BITCHS EVERYWHERE  :biggrin: TRUST ME I WENT TO 1 LAST YEAR IN SALEM  CALLED "DROP ZONE" THEM CRAZY MINI TRUCKERS PARTIED FOR 4 DAYS STRAIGHT AND THERE WAS OVER 1,000 CARS AND TRUCKS AND NO DRAMA AT ALL IT WAS GOODTIMES
> *


Yep minitrucker and hot rodders do knwo how to hang out and get along with out the drama for the most part was at the good guys show this weekend mother fuckers where out there partiing all night and yes the minitruck bitches r off the hook


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

X- 1000000000000000 !!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 29 2008, 10:54 PM~11212222
> *FOOL YOU SHOULD GO TO A MINI TRUCK SHOW AND SEE HOW THEY GET DOWN NAKED BITCHS EVERYWHERE  :biggrin: TRUST ME I WENT TO 1 LAST YEAR IN SALEM  CALLED "DROP ZONE" THEM CRAZY MINI TRUCKERS PARTIED FOR 4 DAYS STRAIGHT AND THERE WAS OVER 1,000 CARS AND TRUCKS AND NO DRAMA AT ALL IT WAS GOODTIMES
> *


like I said bring something to attract the ladies I doubt chicks dig half built lil trucks it just depends how slutty the girls wanna get at events


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Jul 30 2008, 06:06 AM~11213615
> *like I said bring something to attract the ladies I doubt chicks dig half built lil trucks it just depends how slutty the girls wanna get at events
> *


TRUE THAT ,THAT FOOL SHOULD JUST PRIMER OR PAINT THAT WHOLE TRUCK ONE SOLID COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

and put some wheels on it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 30 2008, 08:04 AM~11214113
> *TRUE THAT ,THAT FOOL SHOULD JUST PRIMER OR PAINT THAT WHOLE TRUCK ONE SOLID COLOR :biggrin:
> *


You talking about me?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 30 2008, 10:04 AM~11214886
> *and put some wheels on it.
> *


And maybe I should rhino-line the bed... cause its a work truck. :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 03:03 PM~11217277
> *WTF :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Fuckin ass neck.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:04 PM~11217288
> *Fuckin ass neck.
> *


You getting clowned FAT BOY, only pasco would allow that truck lol.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 03:06 PM~11217301
> *You getting clowned FAT BOY, only pasco would allow that truck lol.
> *


No one needs to allow it... I'm doing it for me...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:07 PM~11217317
> *No one needs to allow it... I'm doing it for me...
> *


and you defiantly the only one that likes it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 03:08 PM~11217331
> *and you defiantly the only one that likes it.
> *


And I have no problem with that. No one liked my wagon until it was painted and had rims on it... so I'm used to it.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM+Jul 27 2008, 08:04 PM~11192589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:39 PM~11217646
> *:0
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


You're riding 3 pairs of nuts and the same time... calm down.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:40 PM~11217655
> *You're riding 3 pairs of nuts and the same time...  calm down.
> *


Unlike you i acually own a lolo and have friends....


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:52 PM~11217773
> *Unlike you i acually own a lolo and have friends....
> *


This "lolo" I've never seen and internet friends... whoa... big deal.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 30 2008, 03:51 PM~11217760
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:53 PM~11217783
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ridin more nuts. That's why you have so many internet friends.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:53 PM~11217782
> *This "lolo" I've never seen and internet friends... whoa... big deal.
> *


calm down fat boy, we acually kick it out here in the 509, and you will see my shit soon i dont need to prove anythang to a fake ass like you


BUT WE STILL COO THOUGH


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:55 PM~11217798
> *calm down fat boy, we acually kick it out here in the 509, and you will see my shit soon i dont need to prove anythang to a fake ass like you
> *


I'm in the 509 too, dick bag. Fake ass? Come on now, you can come up with something better then that.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:55 PM~11217794
> *Ridin more nuts.  That's why you have so many internet friends.
> *


Acually bro you were the only internet friend i have,  sorry


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:56 PM~11217810
> *Acually bro you were the only internet friend i have,    sorry
> *


Well you better start riding my nuts... or you won't have an internet friend anymore. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:56 PM~11217807
> *I'm in the 509 too, dick bag.  Fake ass?  Come on now, you can come up with something better then that.
> *


Damn bro u hella funny, first round of drinks are on me


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:57 PM~11217823
> *Damn bro u hella funny, first round of drinks are on me
> *


You also forgot... I had 2 low lows when you were driving around in your 4x4 Ranger on wires.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:57 PM~11217822
> *Well you better start riding my nuts... or you won't have an internet friend anymore. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUCK :worship: I better or i wont have anymore internet friends, can we be cool now :biggrin: 

Good point you are in the 509


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 03:59 PM~11217837
> *FUCK :worship: I better or i wont have anymore internet friends, can we be cool now :biggrin:
> 
> Good point you are in the 509
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 03:58 PM~11217831
> *You also forgot... I had 2 low lows when you were driving around in your 4x4 Ranger on wires.
> *


I had over 10 g's in my 4x4, and i build what i like, ive had other rides too shit everyone out here has doesnt make anyone less than another


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 04:00 PM~11217847
> *I had over 10 g's in my 4x4 and i had two juiced cars before that as well
> *


10 g's of wasted money. The 2 cars before don't make up for that truck.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Is any of this turning you on?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 04:01 PM~11217858
> *10 g's of wasted money.  The 2 cars before don't make up for that truck.
> *


what have you ever had thats better? Nothing, you broke , u cant even afford to fix that truck up, CHEERLEADING!!! I got my money back out of that truck thanks


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 04:03 PM~11217874
> *Is any of this turning you on?
> *


Yeah it is :biggrin: 

u a funny mother fucker for real, i never take shit personal so its allll good


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 04:03 PM~11217875
> *what have you ever had thats better? Nothing, you broke , u cant even afford to fix that truck up, CHEERLEADING!!!  I got my money back out of that truck thanks
> *


Better then that jabby Ranger... hahaha... My old farm truck was better then that... What do you mean I can't afford to fix my truck up. I've only had it for a few months, and I've done shit to it.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 04:05 PM~11217883
> *Yeah it is  :biggrin:
> 
> u a funny mother fucker for real, i never take shit personal so its allll good
> *


So is this imaginary big body gonna be at the BBQ? I thought you were working on a bomb a few years back.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 04:06 PM~11217892
> *Better then that jabby Ranger... hahaha...  My old farm truck was better then that...  What do you mean I can't afford to fix my truck up.  I've only had it for a few months, and I've done shit to it.
> *


i had 1 of those back in school on 13 inch caps when caps were like 800 a set, everyone had trucks or fuckinf nissan sentras


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 04:07 PM~11217909
> *So is this imaginary big body gonna be at the BBQ?  I thought you were working on a bomb a few years back.
> *


i have the bomb done gana be at the speedway show, yeah the caddy should be ready spraying the candy this week some time, theres pics of it on the contagious and localpride car club posts


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 30 2008, 04:10 PM~11217934
> *i have the bomb done gana be at the speedway show, yeah the caddy should be ready spraying the candy this week some time, theres pics of it on the contagious and localpride car club posts
> *


Sounds good man... can't wait to see em.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

bump


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 30 2008, 04:11 PM~11217950
> *Sounds good man...  can't wait to see em.
> *


 A FAT BOY R U GOING TO YAKS 4 THIS 1... AND BRING SOME TRI-CITIES HOOOOOO'S.. :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof+Jul 30 2008, 04:11 PM~11217950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  hell yeah they gots some freaks up there


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 31 2008, 11:50 AM~11224556
> *A FAT BOY R U GOING TO YAKS 4 THIS 1... AND BRING SOME TRI-CITIES HOOOOOO'S.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 31 2008, 10:50 AM~11224556
> *A FAT BOY R U GOING TO YAKS 4 THIS 1... AND BRING SOME TRI-CITIES HOOOOOO'S.. :biggrin:
> *


whats happenin hooker?

who thinks joey looks like the big show but as fierce as a tella tubby?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 31 2008, 09:58 PM~11230182
> *whats happenin hooker?
> 
> who thinks joey looks like the big show but as fierce as a tella tubby?
> ...


 :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Jul 31 2008, 10:50 AM~11224556
> *A FAT BOY R U GOING TO YAKS 4 THIS 1... AND BRING SOME TRI-CITIES HOOOOOO'S.. :biggrin:
> *


For what? They don't want none of this...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
WTF why is FAT JOE posing and why does Nerdton have the pic lol


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 31 2008, 08:58 PM~11230182
> *whats happenin hooker?
> 
> who thinks joey looks like the big show but as fierce as a tella tubby?
> ...


ur a fooooo meclo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jul 31 2008, 11:10 PM~11231400
> *For what?  They don't want none of this...
> 
> 
> ...


u fat fuck i ani't gay u *** ass look like u fell in a fish box mothaaaafuckaaa..
but i do look good!!!!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 31 2008, 08:58 PM~11230182
> *whats happenin hooker?
> 
> who thinks joey looks like the big show but as fierce as a tella tubby?
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jul 31 2008, 08:58 PM~11230182
> *whats happenin hooker?
> 
> who thinks joey looks like the big show but as fierce as a tella tubby?
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 1 2008, 09:55 AM~11233498
> *ur a fooooo meclo!!!!!!!!!
> *


I AM A FOOL


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 1 2008, 09:31 AM~11233304
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> WTF why is FAT JOE posing and why does Nerdton have the pic lol
> *


I don't have shit... that's just floating around myspace.


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 1 2008, 09:57 AM~11233526
> *u fat fuck i ani't gay u *** ass look like u fell in a fish box mothaaaafuckaaa..
> but i do look good!!!!!!!
> *


It's called a tackle box, dick bag.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 1 2008, 01:35 PM~11235353
> *It's called a tackle box, dick bag.
> *


but u knew what the fuck i was trying to say fooool..anyway dog we getting ready to roll to portland c if i c ur bitch ass there..


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 1 2008, 08:08 PM~11238477
> *:biggrin:
> but u knew what the fuck i was trying to say fooool..anyway dog we getting ready to roll to portland c if i c ur bitch ass there..
> *


I just got off the phone with Agustin he said something about you guys riding up in a short bus together or something... But I won't be there.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 2 2008, 12:17 AM~11239721
> *I just got off the phone with Agustin he said something about you guys riding up in a short bus together or something...  But I won't be there.
> *


that sucks
































That Augustine has your number


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 2 2008, 02:27 AM~11240322
> *that sucks
> That Augustine has your number
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Portland was bad ass this year so let's keep it going and support the local shows that are coming up in the YAKS!! See you guys at the Sundome!!!!


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

TEAM JENDAS tryin' to make it to both the BBQ, and BLVD.... how far apart
are these two places ????
i'm TOTALLY unfamiliar with the area !!!

we'll be MAPQUESTING our trip, so if thier not too far apart , post an address 
to the bbq. spot and we'll hit the road early Sat. morn.....cool ????

THANKS........D-


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 5 2008, 05:24 PM~11268373
> *TEAM JENDAS tryin' to make it to both the BBQ, and BLVD.... how far apart
> are these two places ????
> i'm TOTALLY unfamiliar with the area !!!
> ...


5 minutes from eachother


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 13 2008, 03:48 PM~10646824
> *HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE BBQ.  WE GONE DO THIS REAL BIG.  LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND KICK IT, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND THEN HIT THE BLVD SHOW ON THE NEXT DAY.  STRRET HOP, NO RULES.  A FEW TROPHIES FOR THE BEST OF SHOWS.  GIVEAWAYS, AND CASH.  BBQ AND ALL. SOUND OFF COMPETITION, SHOW AND SHINE FOR FUN.
> 
> 
> ...


heres the address


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 2 2008, 02:27 AM~11240322
> *that sucks
> That Augustine has your number
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

only two n a half weeks left 
time running out for me.


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

what up grumpy u lowcos looked good out there the a crop was cracking.... c u homiez in yaks... let me no if u guys need so0m help u no i down...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

i'll be there


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Aug 6 2008, 10:48 PM~11281112
> *i'll be there
> *


Thats very good to hear homie :thumbsup: I hope everyone shows up to this show so we can continue this show for next year as well!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 6 2008, 10:39 PM~11281040
> *what up grumpy u lowcos looked good out there the a crop was cracking.... c u homiez in yaks... let me no if u guys need so0m head u no i'll go down...
> *


 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 6 2008, 10:39 PM~11281040
> *what up grumpy u lowcos looked good out there the a crop was cracking.... c u homiez in yaks... let me no if u guys need so0m help u no i down...
> *


good lookin homie.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 7 2008, 07:30 AM~11282798
> *good lookin homie.
> *


let us know too we down to help how ever we can


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

call me when the foods ready...... :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 7 2008, 10:49 AM~11284244
> *call me when the foods ready...... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought u were bringing the drinks


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 7 2008, 04:11 PM~11286601
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> i thought u were bringing the drinks
> *


no I said Iamma go and have some drinks....... on my lunch brake :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 7 2008, 04:29 PM~11287274
> *no I said Iamma go and have some drinks....... on my lunch brake :biggrin:
> *



maybe we should deliver you a plate and some drinks by those girls at the brewlesque place :biggrin: 

Have u been there?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 7 2008, 05:29 PM~11287274
> *no I said Iamma go and have some drinks....... on my lunch brake :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Aug 7 2008, 07:08 PM~11288191-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 9 2008, 11:34 AM~11300979
> *no ,but lets go... :biggrin:
> 
> *


Cool espresso is on me  

Those bitches are boooomb


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 9 2008, 10:59 PM~11304397
> *Cool espresso is on me
> 
> Those bitches are boooomb
> *


24 oz 6 shot light ice Sugar free white chocolate sugar almond roca fat free milk


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I swear you guys are homos...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 10 2008, 01:02 AM~11304936
> *24 oz  6 shot light ice Sugar free white chocolate sugar almond roca fat free milk
> *


Lets go tone, ill buy for you too  
U know there opening a secound location right next door to uncle Bucks, u know we gana see Big Nick over there :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 10 2008, 01:03 AM~11304939
> *I swear you guys are homos...
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:c :uh:


> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 10 2008, 09:48 AM~11305907
> *:twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

503 tow'n is looking for one more car to take to yalima call the # below.


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 10 2008, 06:32 PM~11308435
> *503 tow'n is looking for one more car to take to yalima call the # below.
> *


this is prob the best idea BBQ before da show everybody coming its gonna be a blast


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Anyone have directions to fullbrite park.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 AM~11313532
> *Anyone have directions to fullbrite park.
> *


where you coming from?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you HAVE TO have you tickets for the raffle to win?? or was our name sput on the other ones?? i forgot LOL


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 12 2008, 02:12 AM~11322209
> *Do you HAVE TO have you tickets for the raffle to win?? or was our name sput on the other ones?? i forgot LOL
> *


Fuck you bought some too.....  I'll just throw mine away then.....  



















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 11 2008, 12:49 AM~11312552
> *this is prob the best idea BBQ before da show everybody coming its gonna be a blast
> *


i happen to agree
FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART









































FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART








































FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART








































FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART








































FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 12 2008, 09:41 AM~11323665
> *i happen to agree
> *


me too  

People may have a little bit of trouble finding the park because you have to
drive throught union gap to get there but.....

first is a main road through yakima so it might not be too bad


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 12 2008, 09:36 AM~11323630
> *Fuck you bought some too.....  I'll just throw mine away then.....
> j/k :biggrin:
> *


Dony worry my daughter got to mine thought they where who knows but there a bunch missing now LOL


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:04 AM~11323846
> *Dony worry my daughter got to mine thought they where who knows but there a bunch missing now LOL
> *


You'll buy more


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 12 2008, 11:04 AM~11323846
> *Dony worry my daughter got to mine thought they where who knows but there a bunch missing now LOL
> *


tell her i said thanks... :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 12 2008, 01:18 PM~11325499
> *You'll buy more
> *


Ya Bro just buy more I have plenty of tickets for sale and even with your lucky numbers :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

tttyakima


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 12 2008, 10:58 PM~11330704
> *Ya Bro just buy more I have plenty of tickets for sale and even with your lucky numbers :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Who's going to enter the BBQ contest?? I also need 6 to 8 judges for this contest so hit me up early at the show!! I ordered plenty of beer so come thirsty :yes:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

HOW MANY HOURS FROM PORTLAND?
I WENT TO THE SPOKANE SHOW,,BUT MY GIRL HAS DIIFRENT PLANS THAT SAME FREAKIN DAY,,NO SHES NOT THE BOSS,,,BUT SHE WILL BE DRIVING OUR ONLY RELIABLE VEHICLE,,,,LOL?
THANKS HOMIES


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 13 2008, 11:39 PM~11340158
> *HOW MANY HOURS FROM PORTLAND?
> I WENT TO THE SPOKANE SHOW,,BUT MY GIRL HAS DIIFRENT PLANS THAT SAME FREAKIN DAY,,NO SHES NOT THE BOSS,,,BUT SHE WILL BE DRIVING OUR ONLY RELIABLE VEHICLE,,,,LOL?
> THANKS HOMIES
> *


3 hours from portland


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

RO WILL B THERE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 13 2008, 11:32 PM~11340125
> *Who's going to enter the BBQ contest?? I also need 6 to 8 judges for this contest so hit me up early at the show!! I ordered plenty of beer so come thirsty :yes:
> *


  Ill be thirsty


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Aug 14 2008, 12:39 AM~11340158
> *HOW MANY HOURS FROM PORTLAND?
> I WENT TO THE SPOKANE SHOW,,BUT MY GIRL HAS DIIFRENT PLANS THAT SAME FREAKIN DAY,,NO SHES NOT THE BOSS,,,BUT SHE WILL BE DRIVING OUR ONLY RELIABLE VEHICLE,,,,LOL?
> THANKS HOMIES
> *


its 41/2 to 5 hrs from your house homie


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 1 week to go................

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 1 week to go................

:biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 15 2008, 05:17 PM~11354213
> *:0 1 week to go................
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


not enough time


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

team jendas will be there but dont think my car will cause it got hit but the crew will be there cant wait.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 15 2008, 10:37 PM~11356880
> *not enough time
> *



:uh: I know the feeling


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 17 2008, 04:37 PM~11366035
> *:uh: I know the feeling
> *


trying to have mine painted wendsday


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 15 2008, 11:00 PM~11357012
> *team jendas will be there but dont think my car will cause it got hit but the crew will be there cant wait.
> *


 That's good to hear cause we really want to wake up Yakima and show people how strong the lowrider community is


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 18 2008, 10:15 AM~11371691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. its grass so not so hot


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2008, 10:45 AM~11342728
> *3 hours from portland
> *


good lookin on the signature link homie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS OUT AT THIS FUNCTION. OUR YAKIMA CHAPTER HAS WORKED REAL HARD ALL YEAR AT THEIR FIRST ATTEMPT AT A LOWCOS FUNCTION. I THINK WE ALL SHOULD APPLAUD THEIR EFFORTS AND COME OUT TO SUPPORT THEIR DREAM. LETS FINISH THIS YEAR STRONG SHOWING THE REST OF THE STATE HOW THE LOWCOS COME TOGETHER WITH OTHER CLUBS TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE AND BRINGING IT BACK TO A LEVEL LIKE THE 90'S AND EARLY 00'S. 


WHEN YOU SEE A LOWCOS PLAQUE.....YOU KNOW SHITS ABOUT TO CRACK!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 17 2008, 09:29 PM~11369211
> *That's good to hear cause we really want to wake up Yakima and show people how strong the lowrider community is
> *


 Does that meen i should wear a TANK-TOP???

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Aug 19 2008, 02:31 PM~11384212
> *Does that meen i should wear a TANK-TOP???
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: J/K :biggrin:
> *


I THINK YOU CAN SHOW UP NAKED !!BUT SHAVE THAT AFRO BUSH FIRST! :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

FREE LOWCOS C.C. ART


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 19 2008, 02:21 PM~11384667
> *I THINK YOU CAN SHOW UP NAKED !!BUT SHAVE THAT AFRO BUSH FIRST! :uh:
> *


 sup, EL MAS CHINGON :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:53 AM~11382593
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL THE REAL RIDERS OUT AT THIS FUNCTION.  OUR YAKIMA CHAPTER HAS WORKED REAL HARD ALL YEAR AT THEIR FIRST ATTEMPT AT A LOWCOS FUNCTION.  I THINK WE ALL SHOULD APPLAUD THEIR EFFORTS AND COME OUT TO SUPPORT THEIR DREAM.  LETS FINISH THIS YEAR STRONG SHOWING THE REST OF THE STATE HOW THE LOWCOS COME TOGETHER WITH OTHER CLUBS TO KEEP LOWRIDING ALIVE AND BRINGING IT BACK TO A LEVEL LIKE THE 90'S AND EARLY 00'S.
> WHEN YOU SEE A LOWCOS PLAQUE.....YOU KNOW SHITS ABOUT TO CRACK!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

here is the map of how to get to fullbrite park. hope this helps



http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&...038452&t=h&z=15


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Just want to let everyone know that you can set-up as early as 7am on Saturday so get your spots while you can!!! It is suppose to be a real nice day so get ready Yaks for a great day :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 20 2008, 12:00 PM~11393663
> *Just want to let everyone know that you can set-up as early as 7am on Saturday so get your spots while you can!!! It is suppose to be a real nice day so get ready Yaks for a great day :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



hey dog my car not gonna be ready but im down to help if you guys need any just hit me up


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 20 2008, 07:46 AM~11391701
> *here is the map of how to get to fullbrite park.  hope this helps
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&...038452&t=h&z=15
> *



the road splits and the end of 1st, so go straight, dont go right that will take you to the HWY, its posted pretty well head toward HWY 97


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

just a coupla days


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 20 2008, 07:02 PM~11397251
> *just a coupla days
> *


and i'm a gona b helllllllla hungry!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 20 2008, 08:02 PM~11397251
> *just a coupla days
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers+Aug 20 2008, 07:24 PM~11397441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  i feel u..............


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Aug 15 2008, 10:00 PM~11357012
> *team jendas will be there but dont think my car will cause it got hit but the crew will be there cant wait.
> *













:0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Please keep your shirt on.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2008, 09:14 AM~11411362
> *Please keep your shirt on.
> *



O.K. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 


:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice pubics!!!!!!!!!!! 50trey


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2008, 01:37 PM~11413456
> *nice pubics!!!!!!!!!!! 50trey
> *


 "REAL" G's have hair on thier balls , AND on thier BACK !!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 




j/k....."don't be hatin'" :biggrin: :biggrin:

sup- RIDER ?? you gunna make it to this shin-dig ???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TRYN TO GET THERE BY SUNDAY HOW BOUT U??

I LOOSE MY HAIR OUT THE TOP AND GAIN IT - IN THE EARS, BACK, NOSE... GETTING OLD SUCKS!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Aug 22 2008, 03:28 PM~11414284
> *TRYN TO GET THERE BY SUNDAY HOW BOUT U??
> 
> I LOOSE MY HAIR OUT THE TOP AND GAIN IT - IN THE EARS, BACK, NOSE... GETTING OLD SUCKS!!
> *


 tell me about it .... i think i've got about 10yrs. on you !!!!

we're all headin' out tomorrow morning, tryin' to make it to the LOWCOS fullbright park BBQ.

plus, my "BITCH" has never been to the Yak. cruise, so we all wanna hit that shit up,
takes me back to the old 82nd ave. days !!! ( talkin' bout old ) :angry: :angry: :angry: 


see ya'll up there RIDER !! :biggrin:


----------



## LILRAYRAY (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be there reppin with my homies what's up diamond see ya in the mornin you all best be up and ready to ride


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LILRAYRAY_@Aug 22 2008, 10:41 PM~11417381
> *I'll be there reppin with my homies what's up diamond see ya in the mornin you all best be up and ready to ride
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## LOWCOS CUSTOMS (Jun 6, 2008)

ON THE WAY RIGHT NOW RUBBER NECK!


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS CUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2008, 11:09 AM~11418756
> *ON THE WAY RIGHT NOW RUBBER NECK!
> *


who won the raffle :biggrin:


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

i was on my way..well let the pics speak for them self...

broke my dog ear...fuck up my fender...and fuck up two 72 spoke daytons...next year... :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11422369
> *i was on my way..well let the pics speak for them self...
> 
> broke my dog ear...fuck up my fender...and fuck up two 72 spoke daytons...next year... :biggrin:
> ...


holy shit :0 this happen on the way up there?


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 24 2008, 10:37 AM~11424269
> *holy shit :0 this happen on the way up there?
> *


yeap... :uh:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

damn man that sucks,


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

were u gas hopping down the freeway? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

The show was real good big props to Lowcos for putting on a top notch show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I liked seeing bigtonys tow truck up there for the sound off that was the shit right there


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 23 2008, 10:38 PM~11422369
> *i was on my way..well let the pics speak for them self...
> 
> broke my dog ear...fuck up my fender...and fuck up two 72 spoke daytons...next year... :biggrin:
> ...


Man that sucks im sorry that happen to you


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i though the show was today?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Aug 23 2008, 09:43 PM~11422108
> *who won the raffle :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was wondering too :dunno:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 24 2008, 11:47 AM~11424575
> *i though the show was today?
> *


The speed way BLVD show is today, Lowcos put on a show yesterday to get the weekend started


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 24 2008, 11:50 AM~11424592
> *The speed way BLVD show is today, Lowcos put on a show yesterday to get the weekend started
> *


  any pics of what went down yesterday?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 24 2008, 11:51 AM~11424595
> * any pics of what went down yesterday?
> *


Yeah i took alot of pics ill post them in our topic in car clubs after the BLVD show


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 24 2008, 11:46 AM~11424569
> *Man that sucks im sorry that happen to you
> *


thankz homie...next year i hope it goes better... :biggrin:


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

i want to thanks paul.. mike..shane and jason..(team jenda) them guys are the most respected people i will ever know...you guys showed me alot of love...my words can explaine...them are some GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT THERE...alot of love come from me homies...see ya soon.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mooch360 (Dec 29, 2007)

any pictures of the show yet..i been waiting all day to see what i miss.... :uh:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

luv tha show lowco's nothing but good time's :thumbsup: got to hang with lot's of lil homies


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Yak show was a let down I would not be surprised if it dosent happen next year, there was barly any spectators and not as many cars it sad.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lowco's has BIG PROP'S from TRI-TOWN , good BBQ and show on saterday. :biggrin: 
We need more little show's to bring the seen back and all the OG'S need to help 
da LIL HOMIE'S get ride's done so we can get the 509 crackin again. :cool







HATER'S BEWARE !!!!! NOW 1 2 HATE ON , FEEL FREE 2 HATE ON ME!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

were da pics


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 24 2008, 11:10 PM~11429239
> *were da pics
> *


X2... I didn't get a chance to make it.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that came down and showed some love  This show will hopefully get better as the years come,feel free to let me know if their was any concerns we will work our asses off to try to fix them. We already got some great new plans for next year so get ready Northwest!!!


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

Your ride is SICK homie and i'll be there next year fo shooooooow!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 24 2008, 11:19 PM~11429299
> *Your ride is SICK homie and i'll be there next year fo shooooooow!!!!!
> *


What're you coming out with?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks to ALL the riders from Wa.
Lowcos are good people, much respect from all TEAM JENDAS  

we will support your get togethers whenever possible, o.k.


peace.......D-


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

my girl bought me a 66 impala and it's clean , so it's time to get started :biggrin: again!!!!!!!!!
want to sell da mazda or trade for G-BODY, cutty or regal!!!!!!!!


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 24 2008, 11:48 PM~11429416
> *my girl bought me a 66 impala and it's clean , so it's time to get started :biggrin:  again!!!!!!!!!
> want to sell da mazda or trade for G-BODY, cutty or regal!!!!!!!!
> *


Sounds good... except for the whole selling the Mazda part.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

It's a 91 mazda b2600i got the bubble on da hood and new deck 6/9's and lowered
with 3'' block's and single leaf clean and runs good


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 24 2008, 11:53 PM~11429430
> *It's a 91 mazda b2600i got the bubble on da hood and new deck 6/9's and lowered
> with 3'' block's and single leaf clean and runs good
> *


Is the front dropped?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

YES SMART GUY THE FRONT IS LOWERED   WANNA BUY IT????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 24 2008, 11:13 PM~11429259
> *Thanks to everyone that came down and showed some love  This show will hopefully get better as the years come,feel free to let me know if their was any concerns we will work our asses off to try to fix them. We already got some great new plans for next year so get ready Northwest!!!
> *


like we talked about hommie the show can only get better, it waS a better turn out than BLVD by far, next year will be bigger and you know all the "LOCALS" will be in the house for sure  

BIG PROPS TO YOU GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434072
> *YES SMART GUY THE FRONT IS LOWERED     WANNA BUY IT????
> *


I already got one.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11434612
> *like we talked about hommie the show can only get better, it waS a better turn out than BLVD by far, next year will be bigger and you know all the "LOCALS" will be in the house for sure
> 
> BIG PROPS TO YOU GUYS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11435253
> *:0
> *


supper nick,,are you gonna make it to hillsboro?/or stoping at blue lake? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11435253
> *:0
> *


what up dog!!!!!

i hate to see it that way but if showtime would have brought all there rides there wouldnt of been a difference in my eyes..................


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ANY WORD OF YAK 09?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 25 2008, 05:29 PM~11435591
> *what up dog!!!!!
> 
> i hate to see it that way but if showtime would have brought all there rides there wouldnt of been a difference in my eyes..................
> *


:0 The truth always works. :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

were da pics at?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

I will put up the few i took tomorrow or later tonight, hard to take pics with my daughter running every where lol


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Aug 25 2008, 03:49 PM~11434612
> *like we talked about hommie the show can only get better, it waS a better turn out than BLVD by far, next year will be bigger and you know all the "LOCALS" will be in the house for sure
> 
> BIG PROPS TO YOU GUYS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOWCOS HAD A REAL GOOD TURNOUT BUT I DONT THINK THAT IT WAS AS BIG AS THE BLVD ENTERTAINMENT SHOW AT THE SPEEDWAY  CURIOUS WHY THE ONLY CLUB FROM YAKIMA THAT I'VE EVER SEEN SHOW OUT OF TOWN (IN SEATTLE) IS THE LOWCOS AND ROLLERZ ONLY??????????


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 25 2008, 09:43 PM~11438565
> *LOWCOS HAD A REAL GOOD TURNOUT BUT I DONT THINK THAT IT WAS AS BIG AS THE BLVD ENTERTAINMENT SHOW AT THE SPEEDWAY  CURIOUS WHY THE ONLY CLUB FROM YAKIMA THAT I'VE EVER SEEN SHOW OUT OF TOWN (IN SEATTLE) IS THE LOWCOS AND ROLLERZ ONLY??????????
> *


fooo even tho I didn't have a car out 4 most of the season I've been 2 almost every show this year!!! I no a lot off fool's that didn't go 2 spokane and me andy boy rolled that's showing love... with car's or with out!!! anyways I think the BIG WA is doing, good with car shows, and at the end of the day not 2 many people from the 503 show WA any love so y should we go 2 there show's!!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

dont know why the pics are so small, guess I resized em wrong oh well


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 99linkers_@Aug 25 2008, 10:55 PM~11439129
> *fooo even tho I didn't have a car out 4 most of the season I've been 2 almost every show this year!!! I no a lot off fool's that didn't go 2 spokane and me andy boy rolled that's showing love... with car's or with out!!! anyways I think the BIG WA  is doing, good with car shows, and at the end of the day not 2 many people from the 503 show WA any love so y should we go 2 there show's!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 25 2008, 09:43 PM~11438565
> *LOWCOS HAD A REAL GOOD TURNOUT BUT I DONT THINK THAT IT WAS AS BIG AS THE BLVD ENTERTAINMENT SHOW AT THE SPEEDWAY  CURIOUS WHY THE ONLY CLUB FROM YAKIMA THAT I'VE EVER SEEN SHOW OUT OF TOWN (IN SEATTLE) IS THE LOWCOS AND ROLLERZ ONLY??????????
> *


I'm curious to know why your parents named you Cornelius Cornbread the 3rd?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 09:37 AM~11441174
> *I'm curious to know why your parents named you Cornelius Cornbread the 3rd?
> *


have u seen himmmmmmmm.... :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DIDNT ANTBODY POST PICS OF OUR SHOW ON OUR TOPIC.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 26 2008, 09:37 AM~11441174
> *I'm curious to know why your parents named you Cornelius Cornbread the 3rd?
> *


YOUR A FOOL :roflmao:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 26 2008, 01:18 PM~11443104
> *DIDNT ANTBODY POST PICS OF OUR SHOW ON OUR TOPIC.
> *


??????????????????????????


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

Good question where the hell are all the pictures????????


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Aug 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11463528
> *Good question where the hell are all the pictures????????
> *


x2


----------

